# My Horse, What do you think of her???



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

She is very CUTE


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks, she really is a cutie, that is what all of my friends, say.


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Aww, i love haffy's. How tall is she?


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

*More information about Quebeth (Foxfire)*

She is a 14 year old haflinger and will be 15 on may first. She is purebred. I got her two years ago on Christmas Day. She was the best present that I have ever gotten. This is how it went. When I got up that morning my mother told me that we had to go to Moon Run Farm (the stable that we were boarding at) and help Bray Anderson (the owner) unload shavings. I was so mad. It was going to just be the four of us, my dad was coming two. He was going to meet us there, because my parents are divorced. Anyway, after arguing with my mother we got there and there was no tractor trailor with shavings, and Bray wasn't there either, so I went in to see Foxy. She had a huge bow tied around her neck and ribbon strung around her mane. I was so happy. My mom handed me her registration papers, and my name was on the owners section. later I found that she is related to one of the most famous Haflinger, She is related to Alpen Konig, on her mothers, side. He is her great grandfather. Here is a picture of us christmas Day. 










Anyway, to answer your Question, She is 13.2 hands, tall. She is ridden English, and is jumping about 1ft. I will be working with her this summer. She is not a show horse, except for the select few show I feel like trying. I love to hit the trail with her. She love to trail ride. She is also ridden western, and trained to drive. She loves to pull our car, which converts to a sleigh. It is so much fun. She is truly an all around horse, And my best friend in the whole world. She is not the best trained horse, but she doesn't spook unless a huge truck is coming up behind her. This is not a problem on the road that i have to go on to get to the trails, except for the fact that my neighbors are jerks, and Rev their engines at her to say hi even though they know that it scares her ****less. sorry for the word, but they make me so mad. The only flaw I find in Foxy is that when she doesn't want to listen she does very small bucks, because she knows it gets me going. but that is once in a blue moon and usually in the early spring when I am getting on her for the first time since it has snowed. they are all a bit frisky at that time anyway.


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

she is very nice looking.


----------



## gumbyrider (Mar 3, 2007)

wat breed is she?


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a haflinger, If you read the long paragraph I wrote you can learn all about her.


----------



## Indycolts1786 (Mar 6, 2007)

i think she's beautiful and that I am jealous. haha


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2007)

beautiful..............................


----------

